# CPT code for removal of polyps from colostomy stoma



## Jennifer Williams (Feb 24, 2012)

Does anyone know how I should code for the removal of two polyps from a colostomy stoma? No colonoscope was involved, the polyps were visible. I was looking at 44110, but no enterotomy was done, the opening was already there. If anyone knows the best way for me to code this, I would appreciate your help!
Thanks,
Jennifer
jwilliams@ahgphysician.com


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Feb 25, 2012)

actually I have no idea how to code that! I guess an unlisted colon code.  

Was this done in the operating room? Was this done as part of a colostomy revision?


----------

